# 7D MK II hits the Canon Refurb Store.



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2015)

I was thinking that it was about time, they must have a couple gazillion, but all we know is over 500.

Use coupon code QQCC15 for the $1295.28 price.

Personally, I'd buy a new one at the CPW street Price of $1349. A $55 discount for a refurb is not impressing me, and if you do not used the coupon code, the price is silly.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 8, 2015)

why are u always bashing the 7D2


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> why are u always bashing the 7D2



Why do you think its bashing it to note that Canon is asking more for a refurbished camera than a new one?

You are wanting to read something into this that's not there. I think its a great camera.

The original price was too high in todays market, but it has come down toward something reasonable. That's always the case for new products.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I didn't see any bashing here, only a complaint that the refurbished camera is priced too close to a new one to make 
[size=8pt] ;D Please don't read between the lines there is nothing to see here! ;D :
having a used one an attractive option. 

Cheers, Graham. [/size]


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 10, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > why are u always bashing the 7D2
> ...


you bash the camera on other post always trying too find flaws in it or shortcomings


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 11, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



You must be thinking of someone else. Other than the price, I don't recall finding any flaws or bashing it. Its only a camera, and I expect to buy one when the price drops below $1000.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


No it's you sir


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 16, 2015)

I agree, not enough off for a refurb.


----------



## meywd (Aug 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



that would be an amazing price


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2015)

meywd said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



They are selling gray market for $1150 now, and since the Chinese devalued their currencywhile the dollar is getting stronger relative to other currency, they can be had for less, which might drop prices more. Prices typically drop in the August to October time frame, and there are lots of black Friday deals.

I think that prices this fall will be amazing.


----------

